# Heartfelt Beads



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm acquiring a box of RASS as a gift from my girlfriend, yes I know keeper, and she also got me a pound of HFB. Yes I know it is overkill, I may put some with my NC. 

Anyway does anyone use the 60 HFB with their CC and do you have any suggestions?
I was thinking of taking one of her stockings to store them in the humidor because it seems very fitting. :evil: 
Does anyone currently keep their HFB in stockings and how do you re-humidify them? I'm assuming you must take the stocking out of the humidor, so when you spray the beads it doesn't get the stogies wet.


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

A box of RASS, does she have a sister? Wait, uh, what was the question?


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

The invisible man said:


> A box of RASS, does she have a sister? Wait, uh, what was the question?


Unfortunately no!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Yea untie stocking dump in Tupperware, spray or heat depending on desired effect pour back into stocking boom boom.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yea untie stocking dump in Tupperware, spray or heat depending on desired effect pour back into stocking boom boom.


Interesting. So I don't re-hydrate with the stocking on.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

this is how this guy does it.

[video]http://cigarobsession.com/2014/04/25/how-i-maintain-my-humidity-beads/[/video]


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks for posting Jo Jo. I was mildly surprised when he just ran the tap water on his beads. I've exclusively heard only distilled, but this guy definately knows his stuff. But, since distilled water is pretty cheap, I'll keep using it just to make sure.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

rbelcastro said:


> Thanks for posting Jo Jo. I was mildly surprised when he just ran the tap water on his beads. I've exclusively heard only distilled, but this guy definately knows his stuff. But, since distilled water is pretty cheap, I'll keep using it just to make sure.


yea, surpsied me too. i'll stick with the vendor's recommendations though.

i guess it depends on your environment as well. here in hawaii, the ambient humidity is rarely under 65%. i never actually hydrate my beads. i throw em in dry. and the subsequent opening and addition of new boxes actually hydrates them. i use a small 16 bottle wineador for both everyday and long term storage. so far so good!


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

rbelcastro said:


> Thanks for posting Jo Jo. I was mildly surprised when he just ran the tap water on his beads. I've exclusively heard only distilled, but this guy definately knows his stuff. But, since distilled water is pretty cheap, I'll keep using it just to make sure.


When I saw this video I cringed and than lost alot of respect for him with his fundraiser


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

After a few mishaps I strictly followed HF recommenations and did for years.
I just dumped the beads in a flat container and spritzed with distilled water when the hygro started dropping. Only to one to two sprays to get them back in action.

I would definitley NOT pour tap water on them. This I know from experience before actually paying attention to the directions. Ruined some HFB that way.

Also, since you have so many you can also passively charge the HFB, same as a Boveda pack.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

jabuan said:


> this is how this guy does it.
> 
> [video]http://cigarobsession.com/2014/04/25/how-i-maintain-my-humidity-beads/[/video]


Not to be rude or disrespectful. I do watch his cigar reviews from time to time, but he doesn't know what he's talking about. I ruined my first humidor because of his recommendation to wipe it down. It warped the wood on the lid and I had to use painter's tape to fix the seal. I wish I could go back in time and use Herf's method, but what is done is done.

Last year huskers emailed HFB industries themselves and got the response. *"I**f you repeatedly oversaturate the beads it is possible to rinse the salts out of them. That is one of the reasons we recommend only adding enough distilled water to make roughly 80% of the beads clear leaving the rest white or opaque."*
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-questions/324212-heartfelt-beads-question.html (for the thread)

Thus I'll stick to using DW since it is only a dollar for a gallon.



piperdown said:


> After a few mishaps I strictly followed HF recommenations and did for years.
> I just dumped the beads in a flat container and spritzed with distilled water when the hygro started dropping. Only to one to two sprays to get them back in action.
> 
> I would definitley NOT pour tap water on them. This I know from experience before actually paying attention to the directions. Ruined some HFB that way.
> ...


Gotcha and completely agree brother. Do you put your beads in stockings and if you do, what shape do you make them? I see CO in his video has potato shaped stockings, but wouldn't it be more effective to make a snake or turd like shape, LOL?


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

From what I have read and understood is the more surface area for the beads the better so a snake shape would be better than a lump of them


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

jabuan said:


> this is how this guy does it.
> 
> [video]http://cigarobsession.com/2014/04/25/how-i-maintain-my-humidity-beads/[/video]


The cigar obsession guy is an idiot. I would follow the manufacturers instructions and not listen to anything he says.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

Cigar-Enthusiast 

i do not use 60% beads ... i use 65% .

as to rehumidifification ... (mine are in silk/nylon sockettes) ... 4 coolers just now with about 6 sockettes of beads ... humi has a different humidification system .

okay ... done with background info .

i have a few blocks of florists foam in nice little plastic soap dishes ... when i feel i need humidity ... i saturate/wet a foam block and put it in a cooler ... 3 days later the beads are rehumidified and i move the foam block to another cooler .

the joy of this is its (total) simplicity ... no taking beads out of cooler or out of the sockette ... and the beads never get wetted .

final thought ... i would NEVER EVER wet my beads .

derrek


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

dvickery said:


> Cigar-Enthusiast
> 
> i do not use 60% beads ... i use 65% .
> 
> ...


Interesting. I thought it would be more ideal for CC to be at 60% instead of 65%. 
But that sounds pretty cool using that florist foam. I got a small 50 ct, so I'm not sure how well that method would work with my humidor.


----------



## US2China (Sep 18, 2012)

rbelcastro said:


> Thanks for posting Jo Jo. I was mildly surprised when he just ran the tap water on his beads. I've exclusively heard only distilled, but this guy definately knows his stuff. But, since distilled water is pretty cheap, I'll keep using it just to make sure.


He could be on a well or have a whole house reverse osmosis filter. I doubt he is using treated water.

I live in a humid area, so I just pull mine out if they get too dry and let them soak up some humidity from the air.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

US2China said:


> He could be on a well or have a whole house reverse osmosis filter. I doubt he is using treated water.
> 
> I live in a humid area, so I just pull mine out if they get too dry and let them soak up some humidity from the air.


Maybe thats something he should mention in the viedo than because he says its pointless to use distilled water if memory servies me right


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> I thought it would be more ideal for CC to be at 60% instead of 65%.


find what works for you and go with it ... 65% works for me .

derrek


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

dvickery said:


> find what works for you and go with it ... 65% works for me .
> 
> derrek


Gotcha. 
Thanks a lot Derrek!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Interesting. So I don't re-hydrate with the stocking on.


To be honest the only time rehydration is necessary up in the north east is winter. In the summer months the problem is to much R/H. But yes as has been said spray them never soak them.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Ahhhh, another bead thread
I use all forms of humidification and never spray water directly on aNY of them....I, like Derrick use an over humidified sponge for a few days in the winter and am good to go.
My coolers are 59 to 63 depending on what cooler they are in.
I smoke out of my 60rh...I use KL, HCM, KL and sponge,,, worry less and smoke more


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

asmartbull said:


> Ahhhh, another bead thread
> I use all forms of humidification and never spray water directly on aNY of them....I, like Derrick use an over humidified sponge for a few days in the winter and am good to go.
> My coolers are 59 to 63 depending on what cooler they are in.
> I smoke out of my 60rh...I use KL, HCM, KL and sponge,,, worry less and smoke more


Seems the way to go. I don't have florist foam readily available, but I do have sponges.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe he does that.
All the crap in tap water is accumulating in the 
beads and soaking em is a really bad idea too.

I don't do anything to baby mine; I just 
squirt distilled water into the bags. 
If some of em crack, they still work.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

I got another dilemma after putting my new RASS stogies in the humidor. Right now my humidor is staying at 72 RH after putting some seasoned HFB inside my humidor. Then I tried putting a dish of dried beads inside to soak the extra humidity, but it is not really working. It won't go down from 72. Moreover it is around 80-90% humidity where I live, so I don't think leaving my humidor open for a bit will help. 

I was thinking of doing the following options 
(1) Maybe place a really dry sponge inside
(2) Leaving it alone and letting it stabilize 
(3) Putting some more dried HFB
(4) Taking the bag of hydrated HFB and putting them in a Tupperware in the sunlight to let it dry. 

Anyway if you have any other suggestions or similair experiences I would love to hear it. Thanks for reading and happy puffing. :smoke2:


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> I got another dilemma after putting my new RASS stogies in the humidor. Right now my humidor is staying at 72 RH after putting some seasoned HFB inside my humidor. Then I tried putting a dish of dried beads inside to soak the extra humidity, but it is not really working. It won't go down from 72. Moreover it is around 80-90% humidity where I live, so I don't think leaving my humidor open for a bit will help.
> 
> I was thinking of doing the following options
> (1) Maybe place a really dry sponge inside
> ...


 My last online order was so wet it also spiked my RH. How about adding some dry HF beads with as much surface areas as possible to suck out the moisture, like on a large plate or pan?


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> I got another dilemma after putting my new RASS stogies in the humidor. *Right now my humidor is staying at 72 RH after putting some seasoned HFB inside my humidor*. Then I tried putting a dish of dried beads inside to soak the extra humidity, but it is not really working. It won't go down from 72. Moreover it is around 80-90% humidity where I live, so I don't think leaving my humidor open for a bit will help.
> 
> I was thinking of doing the following options
> (1) Maybe place a really dry sponge inside
> ...


What's that mean? Seasoned beads? If your humidity is too high, put in dry beads. Also, not sure if the beads will dry in a sealed tupperware in the sun-the seal will keep the humidity stable...
If you need to dry beads- I believe blowdryer works well, or... oven? Double-check that one with someone else to be sure first though. Maybe someone said microwave? Iunno, I never have the issue of too wet.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> What's that mean? Seasoned beads? If your humidity is too high, put in dry beads. Also, not sure if the beads will dry in a sealed tupperware in the sun-the seal will keep the humidity stable...
> If you need to dry beads- I believe blowdryer works well, or... oven? Double-check that one with someone else to be sure first though. Maybe someone said microwave? Iunno, I never have the issue of too wet.


Seasoned beads, such as beads that have been hydrated. 
I'll try to put some more dry beads in there and see what happens.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> My last online order was so wet it also spiked my RH. How about adding some dry HF beads with as much surface areas as possible to suck out the moisture, like on a large plate or pan?


Got it. That's what I'm gonna do.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Update

I kept the humidor open for about 12 hours in less than 60% RH, however it didn't do much. Thus I had extra beads so I replaced the ones I hydrated with HFB still in the pouch. The humidity is still way over 60%, currently 64% and rising. I'm at a loss of what is happening. If anyone has any input it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

cigar-enthusiast said:


> update
> 
> i kept the humidor open for about 12 hours in less than 60% rh, however it didn't do much. Thus i had extra beads so i replaced the ones i hydrated with hfb still in the pouch. The humidity is still way over 60%, currently 64% and rising. I'm at a loss of what is happening. If anyone has any input it would be greatly appreciated.


_Kitty oke: Litter :gossip: Rocks :mrgreen:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK first recheck calibration on your hygrometer readjust .

you want to lower your RH .............?? RIGHT?

IF the beads are clear it means there saturated with moisture if there white there dry .

So if there mostly clear Take beads put on a cookie sheet dry in oven at just under 200 cool add to humidor .

or poor beads on plate microwave a few min at a time till there all white . .

Austin


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

baust55 said:


> OK first recheck calibration on your hygrometer readjust .
> 
> you want to lower your RH .............?? RIGHT?
> 
> ...


There mostly dry as in white not clear.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Also my hygrometer is calibrated and humidor is sealed. I've been using it before with NC and it was working fine once I tightened the seal.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _Kitty oke: Litter :gossip: Rocks :mrgreen:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


Yeah it seems I might have to go buy a bag and bring the RH down with KL. Which brand do you use, if you don't mind me asking brother man?


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Can get this brand at Wal-Mart for under 5 dollars


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

demuths1770 said:


> Can get this brand at Wal-Mart for under 5 dollars


No Wal-Marts in NYC. 
:sad:


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Can go to a pet store as well but most of them are larger bags. It just has to say it uses silica beads. They are usually white/clear and blue in color


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Yeah it seems I might have to go buy a bag and bring the RH down with KL. Which brand do you use, if you don't mind me asking brother man?










Get them at any Shop Rite store or at Amazon .com

http://www.amazon.com/Ultra-Pearls-Litter-5-Pound-Pouch/dp/B0030HMSCI


----------

